# Miso Chicken



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 20, 2015)

The fix-ins Butter, White Miso, Honey, Rice Vinegar, Black Pepper, and Six Chicken Thighs



All in a zip-lock bag going into the fridge for four hours.



On the Egg @ 450* indirect no added smoke.



After 20 minutes



Pulled @ 40 minutes. I bet it tastes as good as it looks!







Served with Green Beans that Jackie made, leftover baked potato with butter and bacon that 
Jackie used in the green beans. And yes they tasted as good as they looked (Wonderful)

Recipe:Miso Chicken Recipe - NYT Cooking

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice!  Good idea, Ross!
I have chicken thighs sitting in the freezer and already have red miso and some mirin.  I realize the recipe calls for white miso and vinegar, but what the heck, I'll experiment with what I already have on hand tomorrow.  )


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 20, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Nice!  Good idea, Ross!
> I have chicken thighs sitting in the freezer and already have red miso and some mirin.  I realize the recipe calls for white miso and vinegar, but what the heck, I'll experiment with what I already have on hand tomorrow.  )


Thanks roadfix, go for it

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have the ingredients, too.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## puffin3 (Oct 21, 2015)

It seems like we all have a tub of miso sitting at the back of the fridge. LOL
Last week I found mine. I added a T of white miso to a pound of highland cattle ground beef. (Twenty percent added beef fat b/c the meat is so lean).  Added a T of fine chopped shallot.
I made small meatballs and sauteed them then added them to a homemade 'Pho' soup.
Tasty.


----------

